# Hello, I am a newbie from Ohio!!



## KikiGirl (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi everyone, my name is Kiki and I reside in Ohio with my daughter and our many pets including cats!! I just thought I would introduce myself. If you have any questions about me feel free to ask. HEHE


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Hello Kikigirl....Welcome to the cat forum! So glad you joined!


----------



## KikiGirl (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you!! Also I am so glad you recommended me to this wonderful site.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome! Looking forward to hearing more about you and your cats.


----------



## KikiGirl (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you, I feel comfortable here.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum and let your hair down. This is a great place!!


----------



## KikiGirl (Jun 27, 2004)

HEHE... I have to laugh at that... because I just cut my hair and it's not even 3 inches long!! LOL... I know what you mean by saying that though. LOL :lol:


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum. I'm from Ohio as well


----------



## CatAholic (May 19, 2004)

Kikigirl in da haus! Whatz up?!!!! WELCOME to the GROUP   
What GREAT pics of your kittys, they're adorable! Look forward to seeing you roamin round here :lol: 


> because I just cut my hair and it's not even 3 inches long


Kikigirl, you have about two inches more hair than I do! I go short, shorter than short in the summer (I swim alot and don't want to mess with it!) I have the Halle Barry type hair and cut and thats about all I could compare with her(she's striking for sure) It's so liberating, I'm never overwhelmed with a bad hair day cuz its not there :lol: :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Oh bummer! I try to think up these nice welcome lines, to not say the same thing all the time and I mess up. 

I know how nice it feels to cut the hair for the summer. HOT HOT HOT with it and nice and cool without it. Now I have semi long hair, so I hope for a cool summer.


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

What sweet kitties!!

I have a soft spot for tuxedo kitties


----------



## KikiGirl (Jun 27, 2004)

CatAholic said:


> Kikigirl in da haus! Whatz up?!!!! WELCOME to the GROUP
> What GREAT pics of your kittys, they're adorable! Look forward to seeing you roamin round here :lol:
> 
> 
> ...


WOW!! Thank you, you make me feel really welcomed!    

Also, thanks malcolmsmom for admiring my kitties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. All of your furrbabies are adorable too. I must say that I have the opposite of short hair. My hair used to be by my waist almost but I trimmed it a couple of inches....it's still long and hot for summer time :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome! I'm also live in Ohio.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Kiki and welcome to the Cat Forum! You certainly have some cute furkids.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hey there Kiki girl - welcome to the forum


----------



## KikiGirl (Jun 27, 2004)

Thank you everyone!! I am soo glad to be here!! I love all the cute kittens and cats here!!


----------

